# Para salir del paso.



## Estefanía Perdomo

Hola buen día a todos.

Queiro decir esta frase bastante usada por lo menos en Venezuela, en portugués (europeo, brasileño... como sea.)

Salir del paso: Algo que se realiza con cierta improvisación para salir de una situación de forma práctica y sin entrar en mucha especifición, preparativos, etc.

¿Hay entonces algunos términos equivalentes?

Si algún hispanohablante tiene alguna frase regional que quiera compartir. Que sea bienvenida.

Agradezco por favor que me respondan en portugués los que puedan, para así ehcarle una miradita al mismo. Adradezco los comentarios.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## galcosta

Estefania, buen día
Lamento no poder ayudarte con el portugués, con el español...tampoco! Lo que te puedo decir, es que en Argentina también decimos salir del paso, no se me ocurre otra frase que exprese lo mismo.
Esperemos respuestas...
Un beso


----------



## Estefanía Perdomo

galcosta said:


> Estefania, buen día
> Lamento no poder ayudarte con el portugués, con el español...tampoco! Lo que te puedo decir, es que en Argentina también decimos salir del paso, no se me ocurre otra frase que exprese lo mismo.
> Esperemos respuestas...
> Un beso


 
No se preocupe gal, es totalmente válido, quiero que todos participen. Y bueno sé que es un poco difícil pero sé que debe haber bastantes modos de decirlo. Que sean bienvenidos.

Estefanía.


----------



## Tomby

Estefanía,
Em espanhol também dizemos "_Salir del atolladero_". Em português é mais difícil para mim. Talvez sirva "Sair dessa", por exemplo, "Não sei como, mas saí dessa horrível situação". 
Esperemos outras opiniões.
TT.


----------



## Mangato

Estefanía:   Buenos días

Por acá se dice:

_*Salir del brete*_

Creo  que en  Brasil (São Pulo) se decía :
_* Você quer sair da enrascada*_

Algo así como se salir de la trampa,  o salir del lío

Por favor que algún lusofalante confirme

Saludos cordiales


----------



## Estefanía Perdomo

Mangato said:


> Estefanía: Buenos días
> 
> Por acá se dice:
> 
> _*Salir del brete*_
> 
> Creo que en Brasil (São Pulo) se decía :
> _*Você quer sair da enrascada*_
> 
> Algo así como se salir de la trampa, o salir del lío
> 
> Por favor que algún lusofalante confirme
> 
> Saludos cordiales


 
Hehehe yo creo que sí fuenciona con ese sentido MG. Encontré en el traductor de WR enrascada y me dice enrredo.

Saludos más que cordiales y para completar, besos y brazos.

EP.


----------



## Magno Fonseca

Olá a todos,

Em português, a expressão equivalente a "salir del paso" é "dar um jeito". Transmite a mesma ideia de improvisação.

Cordialmente,
Magno Fonseca


----------



## anaczz

Dar um jeito, quebrar um/o galho. Em Portugal, talvez, dar(?) um desenrascanço.


----------



## pfaa09

Olá a todos.

Em Portugal: Desenrascar-se= fazer algo pratico, eficaz, e com poucos meios.
Também a própria palavra* Improvisar.*


----------



## gato radioso

Acho que vocês não tem reparado numa nuance que a expressão espanhola tem:
Quando "sales del paso", achas uma solução improvisada, porque estás numa *situação difícil*, tens um problema nessa altura:

Reparemos que é muito diferente dizer:


a) Mozart podía improvisar unas obras preciosas (_Mozart podia improvisar umas peças lindísimas)
_
do que dizer:

b) Mozart podía salir del paso con unas obras preciosas (porque não tinha nenhum problema nessa altura, ninguém o estava a coagir, nem credores, nem nehum cão furioso perseguiam o nosso amigo Amadeus)

No entanto, em castelhano é perfeitamente possível dizer:

El padre quería regañar a Manolito por haber partido el cristal, pero el niño *pudo salir del paso* (_O pai queria ralhar o Manuelzinho por ter partido o vidro, mas o menino pôde...._ _safar-se ¿?_

Quais, seriam, então, as expressões em Portugués para quem consegue sortear uma dificuldade com éxito improvisando uma solução?

Safar-se? Sair-se da linha?..... deve haver dezenas de expressões.


----------



## pfaa09

Estefanía Perdomo said:


> Salir del paso: Algo que se realiza con cierta improvisación para salir de una situación de forma práctica y sin entrar en mucha especifición, preparativos, etc.


Foi isto que nos foi pedido. Sair de uma situação rapidamente e sem tempo para pensar muito... a mim como português, a palavra que melhor define ou resume isto é "improvisar" naquele momento.
Desenrascar-se, pode ser o mesmo, é talvez um termo mais popular, corriqueiro, usado mais vezes.
Podem usar-se os dois termos na mesma frase, por exemplo:
- Tenho um discurso para fazer daqui a cinco minutos e não sei o que dizer.
- Não te posso ajudar, improvisa, desenrasca-te! (grande amigo...LOL)

No entanto há situações para uma palavra e para outra.
_Desenrascar_= estar no estrangeiro e ter de falar uma outra língua para comunicar.
_Improvisar_= receber visitas em casa à última da hora, por uma qualquer circunstância e ter de fazer
uma refeição com o que se tem em casa.

Acho que há aqui uma diferença.


Aquilo que gato radioso pergunta é diferente.
É alguém que fez uma asneira, algo errado e conseguiu "safar-se", saiu ileso sem que o tivessem advertido.
No caso do pai não ralhar ao filho por este ter quebrado um vidro não me parece bom exemplo, pois um pai deve fazê-lo e não deixar de dar a educação que deve. (como tenho 2, não resisti... XD)

A mãe do Manuelzinho fez uns bolinhos pois ia receber amigas para um chá.
Entretanto o Manuelzinho comeu-os todos pois não resistiu àquele cheirinho vindo da cozinha.
Como ainda faltavam umas horas para chegarem as convidadas, a mãe ao saber da peripécia do seu filho, voltou a fazer novos bolinhos.
Ao ver a preocupação do Manuelzinho estampada no rosto corado, disse-lhe:
- Tens sorte de ainda restar tempo, caso contrário isto não ficaria assim.
- Isso quer dizer que desta vez *safei-me*, mamã?
- Sim, estás perdoado, se os comeste a todos é porque estavam deliciosos,
mas na próxima pergunta à mamã se podes comer, combinado?
- Se o cheiro for o mesmo, não prometo nada.

A parte final é uma gracinha

Se o Mozart tivesse improvisado, teria sido sentar-se ao piano e tocar algo de novo, pela primeira vez.
Dificilmente seria uma obra preciosa, pois isso requer tempo e persistência.



gato radioso said:


> Quais, seriam, então, as expressões em Português para quem consegue sortear *(superar??)* uma dificuldade com êxito improvisando uma solução?



Diríamos que esse alguém se desenrascou bem.
Safou-se bem, a tempo, com eficácia, etc...
Que é uma pessoa inteligente e prática e esclarecida... há muito adjetivos.
Depende de quem classifica, depende do seu vocabulário.

Nota: "sair da linha" não é para nós lusófonos, uma expressão que se encaixe neste contexto. É algo castelhano, ou relacionado com a vossa língua, isso saberão melhor do que eu. O que eu posso dizer, é que não se encaixa na língua portuguesa.
Sair de linha como figura de estilo, pode ser entendido como alguém se perder,
alguém que tinha uma postura correta na vida e saiu de linha, começou a beber de forma exagerada ou a consumir drogas, etc...e esse facto trouxe más consequências.
Ou um aluno que passou a ter um mau comportamento na escola que até então não tinha tido.


----------



## Carfer

gato radioso said:


> (porque não tinha nenhum problema nessa altura, ninguém o estava a coagir, nem credores, nem nehum cão furioso perseguiam o nosso amigo Amadeus)



Sendo assim, 'sair do _aperto_' ou, melhor ainda, '_livrar-se do aperto_'.


----------



## gato radioso

Obrigado a ambos!


----------



## gato radioso

pfaa09 said:


> Nota: "sair da linha" não é para nós lusófonos, uma expressão que se encaixe neste contexto. É algo castelhano, ou relacionado com a vossa língua, isso saberão melhor do que eu. O que eu posso dizer, é que não se encaixa na língua portuguesa.
> Sair de linha como figura de estilo, pode ser entendido como alguém se perder,
> alguém que tinha uma postura correta na vida e saiu de linha, começou a beber de forma exagerada ou a consumir drogas, etc...e esse facto trouxe más consequências.
> Ou um aluno que passou a ter um mau comportamento na escola que até então não tinha tido.



É curioso isto.
Eu nem conhecia a forma "_sair da linha_" em portugués, mas como eu já sei que meu portugués é limitado, sobretudo no registo coloquial, fiz uma pequena pesquisa.
De facto achei-a na Internet depois de procurar um equivalente para a castelhana "_salir del paso_"... e, ainda por cima, vinha como primeira opção, isto é, a considerada melhor!
Isto prova que internet também tem suas limitações e que a melhor fonte de informação para nós estrangeiros é simplesmente perguntar os nativos!


----------



## pfaa09

gato radioso said:


> É curioso isto.
> Eu nem conhecia a forma "_sair da linha_" em português


Eu apenas expliquei a forma como figura de estilo.
Sair da linha leva-nos logo a pensar que um comboio/trem descarrilou.
É por isso que podemos dizer que alguém saiu da linha (descarrilou) foi para um caminho errado.
Como figura de estilo é assim que se pode usar.


----------



## Carfer

pfaa09 said:


> Sair da linha leva-nos logo a pensar que um comboio/trem descarrilou.
> É por isso que podemos dizer que alguém saiu da linha (descarrilou) foi para um caminho errado.



É uma boa explicação e inteiramente plausível, se bem que eu sempre julguei que a expressão vinha do meio militar, '_linha_' no sentido literal de alinhamento da tropa, de formação, de ordem de batalha. Desobedecer às regras e ao que está estabelecido é especialmente grave num contexto militar e suponho que terá vindo daí o sentido. Aliás, _'sair da forma_' (_'forma_' no sentido de formatura, alinhamento) é outra variante da expressão. Diferentemente, intuo que a expressão espanhola virá da religião, o '_paso_' no sentido de '_lance/transe/momento_' da paixão de Cristo. 
Seja como for, creio que será bom precisar o sentido efectivo de '_salir del paso'_. É que fui ver o DRAE e este atribui-lhe um sentido que no português europeu seria melhor traduzido como '_desenrascar-se'_, como sugeriu a anaczz. Já no sentido que lhe dá gato radioso, havendo pressão ou coacção, iria pela minha sugestão de _'livrar-se do aperto'._


----------

